# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  Служение при храме м. Динамо

## Chandana das

К кому конкретно нужно обратиться по поводу служения при храме

----------


## Artur

> К кому конкретно нужно обратиться по поводу служения при храме


наверное есть ответственные лица

----------


## Ostapenko

Да было бы неплохо принимать участие

----------

